# Horse Pics to look at



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

So yesterday i had my make up lesson. It went pretty well. I couldn't ride my horse because he lost a back shoe. So i got to ride my sisters horse. That was fun because she was doing so well(now that shes back on a lesson program). So after my lesson,i took some pics of the horses eatting grass. Hope you like them.

PS Sorry if the pics are big. 

The first picture is Hunter.
The second picture is Twinkle
The third picture is Socks
The fourth picture is Kalypso<<my horse


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Comments anyone? Please??


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous horses!!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oooh, I love the paint!!! He's a HANDSOME boy! Does he want to be Cricket's boyfriend??


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for your comments everyone.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

They are pretty!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, they're all gorgeous! You've got to be proud of that little herd!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

They are all really pretty. I have a Hunter too. Mines a little palomino.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you again for your comments. )


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

beautiful horses!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

